# Buying electricals in Bangkok



## Chilli-bean (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm looking to buy a sewing machine but can't seem to find anywhere that sells them. I've also tried to find some online electrical stores but with no luck.

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Lazada ?

จักรเย็บผ้ามือถือ - ทุกขนาด จักรเย็บผ้าไฟฟ้า | Lazada TH


----------

